# PE Application



## daywalker (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey all

Sorry for so many Dumb Dumb questions. I haven't found the Massachusetts Board too helpful the few times that I have contacted them and since this group of professionals appears to be rather well versed in the subject of the exam, I had one other quick question for the community. I was going through the requirements for the Massachusetts test on the state website. I found out that there is a testing contractor that processes the applications, as well as, administers the examination. I could not find whether or not if one does not pass the examination, does one have to resubmit the entire package again (application, references) or are the references good for the next exam sitting. I guess I am concerned about hitting my former employers up too many times for references especially if it comes down to taking this exam several times.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Photo Engineer (Dec 13, 2009)

daywalker said:


> Hey all
> Sorry for so many Dumb Dumb questions. I haven't found the Massachusetts Board too helpful the few times that I have contacted them and since this group of professionals appears to be rather well versed in the subject of the exam, I had one other quick question for the community. I was going through the requirements for the Massachusetts test on the state website. I found out that there is a testing contractor that processes the applications, as well as, administers the examination. I could not find whether or not if one does not pass the examination, does one have to resubmit the entire package again (application, references) or are the references good for the next exam sitting. I guess I am concerned about hitting my former employers up too many times for references especially if it comes down to taking this exam several times.
> 
> Thanks for the help


Focus on passing the first time!


----------



## Dexman1349 (Dec 14, 2009)

Here in Colorado your application (including references and work history) is handled this way:

Your application is good for up to 2 years. Once it is approved, you have 2 years (4 sittings) to take the exam the first time. Once you take the exam, your application is "re-validated" in that it is good for 2 years from the date of the last exam taken (not sure if it's 2 years from the date of exam or date of results). If you do not take the exam (or re-take it) within 2 years, your application is "purged" from the system and you are required to start from scratch including all references, work history and school transcripts.

Concerning the number of times allowed to pass the exam, I am not a good resource as it never became an issue for me and conversely I never looked into it.


----------



## daywalker (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol . . I am focused on passing. Its just that I really dont get along to well with one of my references and another one is moving away soon and both might be a problem to get in touch with once he retires. Thats the problem with being an environmental engineer. I only worked with three PEs in my 10 year career, so unfortunately, I dont have too many to fall back on. Most of my supervisors and co-workers are scientists (CHMM). I figure if I needed to, I could get them both to fill out two apps at once so not to trouble them a second time.


----------

